# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ç'emër ka ky frut?

## MI CORAZON

Si quhet në shqip, fruti në fotot e mëposhtme?

----------


## broken_smile

mushmolla japoneze sipas llogjikes time  :rrotullo syte: 

nespolo nese te intereson ne italisht  :perqeshje: 

Eriobotrya japonica - emri shkencor

----------


## Gordon Freeman

mund te jene ose mushmulla ose hurma jo-arabe (te nje lloji tjeter)

----------


## ajzberg

Nespolo ,tani ka periudhen e rritjes se frutit,me ka pelqyer pema per jeshillikun e saj ,ndersa frutat me se shumti kane berthama,por jane te shijeshme kur piqen.

----------


## Endless

crendesi ka emri kryesorja eshte qe kane shije te papare. na kapi nepsi tani.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Nuk e di emrin tamam,po më duket se *NESPULA* i thonë.Nuk është fjalë shqipe më duket,po kështu i thonë.

P.S: Thumbs up për komentin e Endless.

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

> Nuk e di emrin tamam,po më duket se *NESPULA* i thonë.Nuk është fjalë shqipe më duket,po kështu i thonë.
> 
> P.S: Thumbs up për komentin e Endless.


High Five bobi!

Une jam dhe si ato grate me barre per pune nepsi mo bobo.  :perqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

NESPULLA eshte ne shqip, dhe nuk besoj se ia kemi vjedhur ndonje shteti tjeter si emer.

----------


## Jack Watson

*mushmolle e di edhe unë se i thonë, shija është megjithëmen e papame...uhhh*

----------


## kleadoni

une e di qe quhet Nespull.

----------


## PRoGRESSiV3

Ktej nga un i themi nespula.

----------


## Brari

nespulla.. i thote myzeqeja ketij lloj fruti.. oj zerdeli faqe kajsi..

zakonisht ne bahcet e disa shpijave private ne vlore e fier ka pasur nespulla.
shum rralll ne qytete tjera.
dhe duke qen te rralla nuk jan trajtuar kurre si mall per treg.
me shume si pem dekorative qe i jep hijeshi e klas shtepise se nje zotnije ka qen mbjelle kjo peme.



po nerenxa cfar eshte po e gjetet.

.

----------


## xfiles

> nespulla.. i thote myzeqeja ketij lloj fruti.. oj zerdeli faqe kajsi..
> 
> zakonisht ne bahcet e disa shpijave private ne vlore e fier ka pasur nespulla.
> shum rralll ne qytete tjera.
> dhe duke qen te rralla nuk jan trajtuar kurre si mall per treg.
> me shume si pem dekorative qe i jep hijeshi e klas shtepise se nje zotnije ka qen mbjelle kjo peme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


edhe une kam tek shtepia, 
po ne fakt rri e gjelber gjithe vitin prandaj e ben mire punen e pemes dekorative.

e kam degjuar kete frutin "nerenxa" por nuk e di se çfare eshte,
a na e poston nje foto?

----------


## ajzberg

> nespulla.. i thote myzeqeja ketij lloj fruti.. oj zerdeli faqe kajsi..
> 
> zakonisht ne bahcet e disa shpijave private ne vlore e fier ka pasur nespulla.
> shum rralll ne qytete tjera.
> dhe duke qen te rralla nuk jan trajtuar kurre si mall per treg.
> me shume si pem dekorative qe i jep hijeshi e klas shtepise se nje zotnije ka qen mbjelle kjo peme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qitro ,eshte frut koker madh,por  i hidhet...........

----------


## ajzberg

Po fruti i vegjelise kush ka qene Brar?

----------


## bourn

kjo eshte 100% mushmolla ,une kam ne shpi si kjo po nuk ben fruta pasi ne korce eshte e papershtatshme

----------


## xfiles

> kjo eshte 100% mushmolla ,une kam ne shpi si kjo po nuk ben fruta pasi ne korce eshte e papershtatshme


kjo eshte mushmolla

----------


## kleadoni

> kjo eshte mushmolla


Ne kesaj i themi "mamuçe"  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> nespulla.. i thote myzeqeja ketij lloj fruti.. oj zerdeli faqe kajsi..
> 
> zakonisht ne bahcet e disa shpijave private ne vlore e fier ka pasur nespulla.
> shum rralll ne qytete tjera.
> dhe duke qen te rralla nuk jan trajtuar kurre si mall per treg.
> me shume si pem dekorative qe i jep hijeshi e klas shtepise se nje zotnije ka qen mbjelle kjo peme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, nespulla mund te quhen. Ju te tjeter, sikur nuk keni ngrene ndonjehere muçmolla. Nuk e shihni qe s'ka ngjashmeri fare nga figura? Shyqyr qe s'tha njeri caraca. (lol)

Brari, e mban mend tek filmi "Kapedani", se cfare tha xha Beqo ne mbledhje?
Ja tha, mbeturinat e shokut Sulo me jane ngjitur edhe mua!  :buzeqeshje: 

Pra, do e politizoj edhe une temen. Si ka mundesi o Brar, qe ke njezet vjet qe perpiqesh me ma mbush mendjen "te behem" me Berishen, kur ky i fundit ka njezet vjet, qe nje kinema se ka ndertuar ne Durres per mua dhe shoqet e mija, qe "vdesim" per filma. 
Kjo, jo vetem Berishes, por as ty s'te falet. 
Ne njezet vjet edhe ti me kursimet e tua, do e kish hap nje salle te vogel kinemaje ku te argetoheshin rinia , pse jo edhe pleqeria. 
Tani mund te shkruash dy faqe plot me justifikime  por une s'votoj me. (lol)
Do abstenoj!

----------


## uj me gaz

> Pra, do e politizoj edhe une temen. Si ka mundesi o Brar, qe ke njezet vjet qe perpiqesh me ma mbush mendjen "te behem" me Berishen, kur ky i fundit ka njezet vjet, qe nje kinema se ka ndertuar ne Durres per mua dhe shoqet e mija, qe "vdesim" per filma. 
> Kjo, jo vetem Berishes, por as ty s'te falet. 
> Ne njezet vjet edhe ti me kursimet e tua, do e kish hap nje salle te vogel kinemaje ku te argetoheshin rinia , pse jo edhe pleqeria. 
> Tani mund te shkruash dy faqe plot me justifikime  por une s'votoj me. (lol)
> Do abstenoj!


me fal per pergjigjen jashte rradhe por udheheqesit tane kane qene, jane e do te jene gjithnje largpames. si xhaxhi vani qemoti: "po c'sinemara mo, c'sinemara... ne sinemara jemi vete..."

----------

